# Who can vote?



## peedee

Can anyone clarify who can vote in these polls. Is it subscribers only or subscribers and members?

peedee


----------



## carolgavin

Think its subscribers as long as you have posted more than 5 posts.


----------



## bognormike

I'm not sure; I thought it was ordinary members? But carol saying that rings bells somewhere in my head :? . I'll ask Nuke......


----------



## peedee

I have always thought it would be a good feature to have a look up table which showed what Subscribers, Members and Guest could and couldn't do. After 7 years using this site I still do not know the differences!

peedee


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

carolgavin said:


> Think its subscribers as long as you have posted more than 5 posts.


This is exactly as I understand the voting system as well. :wink:

Keith


----------



## Penquin

peedee said:


> I have always thought it would be a good feature to have a look up table which showed what Subscribers, Members and Guest could and couldn't do. After 7 years using this site I still do not know the differences!
> 
> peedee


Like this sort of thing?

NB this is one I knocked up very rapidly and do not guarantee its accuracy - but think it a good idea.....

Dave


----------



## peedee

Yes something like that Dave. Thanks

peedee


----------



## Pard

Possibly we should have a vote on this question....


----------



## rogerblack

Pard said:


> Possibly we should have a vote on this question....


Good idea - how do I find out if I qualify to vote . . .?


----------



## waz

why don't we have a poll on who can vote

Waz


----------



## carolgavin

Shall we also vote on who can start the poll?


----------



## bognormike

is it first past the post, or PR, or a variation on it?


----------



## carolgavin

bognormike said:


> is it first past the post, or PR, or a variation on it?


Think we may need a vote to decide :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza

Lets toss a coin


----------



## rogerblack

Heads or tails :?:


----------



## bigbazza

Who decides that :?:


----------



## carolgavin

bigbazza said:


> Who decides that :?:


Poll??


----------



## bigbazza

Good thinking


----------



## peedee

carolgavin said:


> Think its subscribers as long as you have posted more than 5 posts.


If is the case, this is rather restrictive and I can certainly not understand why you have to make 5 posts before you can vote. Surely to seek the widest opinion a poll should to be open to all members?

peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

peedee said:


> After 7 years using this site I still do not know the differences!
> 
> peedee


Girls sit down to do it, boys stand up to do it, dogs do it on three legs.

Does that help, sorry couldn't resist.  

Shake hands of course, where is your mind at :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## peedee

I think you posted to the wrong site kev? :lol: :lol: 

peedee


----------



## artona

peedee said:


> If is the case, this is rather restrictive and I can certainly not understand why you have to make 5 posts before you can vote. Surely to seek the widest opinion a poll should to be open to all members?
> 
> peedee


I think its good in a way peedee. If it was open to all members then we would have some open a new account just to get a second vote


----------



## peedee

Stew,
I would hardly think that would matter. In any case that would cost them £12  

peedee


----------



## artona

peedee said:


> Stew,
> I would hardly think that would matter. In any case that would cost them £12
> 
> peedee


It would if voting is for subscribers only Peedee and not all members. Whilst its against the rules it is possible to create as many memberships as you want


----------



## peedee

In the past, multiple memberships have been policed, are you now saying this is not done anymore? Members can make more than 5 post then by simply creating a new long on!

peedee


----------

